# Moving to Sydney in about 1 year - how?



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife and I live in the US and just returned from our third trip to Australia and we've decided we'd like to move to Sydney in about 9 months.

I looked into immigrating to Australia after our first and second trips and it sounds tricky. We're both 30 and we both work online. I think I read that we would need to get jobs in Australia in order to be allowed to stay. We'd like to avoid this if possible, we really like working online.

Another option I read about was starting a business in Australia which employs Australians. That's a possibility, but I remember that we would only be allowed to stay for the duration of the business.

What sort of different long-term "permissions to stay" are there? Citizenship? Permanent Residency? Permanent Visa?

Would we be required to give up our US citizenship?

Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you really need to study the immi site and become familiar with the different visa types.
Department of Immigration & Citizenship

There is a visa for people to set up a business, but there are specific criteria (eg: you can't just intend to open a business, you need to already be the owner of a successful business....), check out the specifics:
Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration

Most of the migrants here apply for permanent visas such as the 175 or 176. For these you need an occupation on the SOL list. This is a list of occupations of which Australia has a shortage. If you have the qualifications and experience for one of these occupations, you can apply for a visa without a sponsor that grants you permanent residency and you can come to Australia and work.

In order to gain citizenship you have to reside in Australia for four years, including one year as a permanent resident. Australia recognises dual citizenship, so as long as the US does too you can be citizens of both countries.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> I think you really need to study the immi site and become familiar with the different visa types.


Thank you, I've done that now.



> There is a visa for people to set up a business, but there are specific criteria (eg: you can't just intend to open a business, you need to already be the owner of a successful business....), check out the specifics


I would like to start a business in Australia and I do have a successful business in the US but it doesn't yet meet the annual turnover requirement of $500K.



> Most of the migrants here apply for permanent visas such as the 175 or 176. For these you need an occupation on the SOL list. This is a list of occupations of which Australia has a shortage. If you have the qualifications and experience for one of these occupations, you can apply for a visa without a sponsor that grants you permanent residency and you can come to Australia and work.


I think I could qualify for the 175 visa if the last 11 years I've spent working on my online business would be considered experience in any of the 5 ICT categories on the SOL and if I can pass the skills assessment. I score a 65 on the points test if so. I've always done all programming and system administration for the business myself.

If I'm reading them right, I would be required to maintain employment in Australia in ICT for the 176 visa but not for the 175 visa?

Applying for the 175 visa costs $7070?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

You can use your self employment as work history if you can prove it is work 20+ a week, related to the nominated occupation with tax returns, references from clients etc.

You don't have to stay in ict you can work in what field you want but with the 176 as you are sponsored by the state you have to live and work in that state, in any field you want. 

Not sure of the cost, its on the diac website. But it would be that plus the cost of skills assessment, police checks, medicals and possibly ielts


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> You can use your self employment as work history if you can prove it is work 20+ a week, related to the nominated occupation with tax returns, references from clients etc.


Do you think I should hire an agent or is this something I could do on my own?



> Not sure of the cost, its on the diac website. But it would be that plus the cost of skills assessment, police checks, medicals and possibly ielts


immi.gov.au says:

Skilled - Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)
Charge Type Charge Amount

1st instalment
$2960

2nd instalment
$4110

Are those amounts paid whether or not my visa application is approved?

Thanks for your help. My wife and I talked this over last night and we'd like to try for the 175 visa right away. In my situation, would you start with a skills assessment test?


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I believe the 2 nd instalment is only paid for a dependent who does not speak English. If you were both born in US and had your education there then you would only pay the first instalment and if your visa is rejected you do not get it back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

That's right catmonkey. And unless you have medical or criminal history or kids migrating who have another parent elsewhere then no you shouldn't need an agent. Some people still use them if they are not confident on doing it themselves but it is quite straight forward if you follow the guidance books & information provided by DIAC and on here


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> Hi, I believe the 2 nd instalment is only paid for a dependent who does not speak English. If you were both born in US and had your education there then you would only pay the first instalment and if your visa is rejected you do not get it back.


My wife was not born in the US but her Dad is American and she's lived here about half her life. That second installment would not be required for her since she speaks fluent English?



> And unless you have medical or criminal history or kids migrating who have another parent elsewhere then no you shouldn't need an agent. Some people still use them if they are not confident on doing it themselves but it is quite straight forward if you follow the guidance books & information provided by DIAC and on here


I had surgery once about 13 years ago for an issue that hasn't recurred since. We also each have a single conviction for driving under the influence about 8 and 6 years ago. We have no kids. Do you think we'd be OK without an agent?

Do you think I should start with a skills assessment test? That's the only potential problem I can see and if I can't pass that test I guess other efforts would be wasted.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you have any advice on this? Would you get an agent in our situation? Would the skills assessment test be a good place to start?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Do the skills assessment but be aware it has a shelf life. You can't do it then wait 4yrs to apply. You'll have to apply as soon as you can after that. 
What passports does your wife have? Its based on that rather than how well you or she believe she can speak.
1 driving conviction & surgery yrs ago should be an issue so long as they're declared. You did declare the conviction on your landing card on previous visits?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

expatrocks said:


> Do you have any advice on this? Would you get an agent in our situation? Would the skills assessment test be a good place to start?


I opted to use an agent for my visa but there are loads of people on the forum who have lodged their own application and have successfully been granted their visa. Most agents do offer a free initial consultation, where they assess your chances of getting a visa based on your personal circumstances. Considering that it will cost you nothing, I would suggest that this be a good place to start as you will get a professional's advice as to whether you are eligible for a visa. You can then opt to continue using the services of the agent or lodge your own application.

It is recommended that you speak to a few agents and if you do go ahead and use an agent, please ensure that they are MARA registered.

Typically, you will need to do your IELTS test, then obtain your skills assessment (depending on your occupation, some assessing bodies will ask you to provide your IELTS test report), obtain state sponsorship if required and then finally lodge your visa.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> What passports does your wife have? Its based on that rather than how well you or she believe she can speak.


She has a US passport.



> 1 driving conviction & surgery yrs ago should be an issue so long as they're declared.


I think (hope) you meant "should not" be an issue.



> You did declare the conviction on your landing card on previous visits?


We didn't. Could that cause a problem?



> Considering that it will cost you nothing, I would suggest that this be a good place to start as you will get a professional's advice as to whether you are eligible for a visa.


Thank you, I will do that.



> Typically, you will need to do your IELTS test, then obtain your skills assessment (depending on your occupation, some assessing bodies will ask you to provide your IELTS test report), obtain state sponsorship if required and then finally lodge your visa.


Got it. Thank you.

I called an American I know who moved to Australia many years ago. He's a smart guy, a partner in a private equity firm. I went over my plan with him and he told me I should take a totally different approach. He said if I go through with my plan I will end up "in line" with everyone else who is overseas and wants to get in to Australia.

He suggested I go to Australia on a tourist visa, hire an agent, and let him guide me through the process. That's it. To be honest, I don't think much of this plan. Does it make any difference whether or not I apply while in Australia?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

expatrocks said:


> I called an American I know who moved to Australia many years ago. He's a smart guy, a partner in a private equity firm. I went over my plan with him and he told me I should take a totally different approach. He said if I go through with my plan I will end up "in line" with everyone else who is overseas and wants to get in to Australia.
> 
> He suggested I go to Australia on a tourist visa, hire an agent, and let him guide me through the process. That's it. To be honest, I don't think much of this plan. Does it make any difference whether or not I apply while in Australia?


I'd talk to an immigration attorney - they usually give free consultations. Be very careful about visa fraud... Its a slippery slope, and can cause you to be excluded from the country for life. 

re: not declaring your criminal convictions on your visitors visas - that could be considered fraud as well (hopefully not) - definitely talk to an immigration attorney to get the real scoop. 

My understanding re: criminal convictions is that Australia only looks at the last 7 years. So anything prior to that you don't have to declare. (don't take my word for it, talk to an immigration attorney). Do I sound like a record?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I did mean shouldnt sorry. I shouldnt go posting from my phone lol.

But yes not declaring the convictions on the landing card could be an issue. The card is an official document and it asks have you had a criminal conviction and you ticked no. In the eyes of DIAC you may have already failed the character test by lying on the card! But declaring it in your application, along with an explanation of how you were stupid, never done it since etc & didnt declare it because you didnt realise you had to declare driving offences. You'll be fine. I have 7 convictions from when I was under the age of 18 and I got my visa fine with no agent! 

Your friends idea of going to Australia and applying there might sound great but what visa do you propose you apply for whilst in Australia? 
The visa you want to apply for is an offshore visa meaning you need to be offshore when you apply and when it is granted. As an offshore visa there is no bridging visa.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> I'd talk to an immigration attorney - they usually give free consultations.


Is that the same thing as a registered immigration agent?



> I have 7 convictions from when I was under the age of 18 and I got my visa fine with no agent!


You are gnarly dude!



> Your friends idea of going to Australia and applying there might sound great but what visa do you propose you apply for whilst in Australia?


He just called it a temporary visa. Is there no visa that would work like he described?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

expatrocks said:


> He just called it a temporary visa. Is there no visa that would work like he described?


I think you should look at DIAC's website and just figure it out from there.

Department of Immigration & Citizenship

There's a visa wizard that's very convenient for all to use.

All the best ~


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

expatrocks said:


> Is that the same thing as a registered immigration agent?
> 
> He just called it a temporary visa. Is there no visa that would work like he described?


Yes, the other person is referring to a registered migration agent. Some law firms also offer migration services and would typically employ lawyers to lodge your visa, who would additionally be registered agents, hence the variations in how some people refer to them.

I think what your friend is suggesting is that you come on a tourist visa and then try your luck obtaining employer sponsorship. There is one small problem with that - it is illegal to work or look for work on a tourist visa and if immigration got wind of your plans, you would be turned around at the border and have a 3-year immigration ban slapped on you, which would pretty much put your migration plans on ice for the next 3 years. Many people have done the same thing though with varying degrees of success, so it would be up to you to decide whether the risk is worth it. If you do go down that route, I would advise that you leave all your CVs, degree certificates and any other documents that would suggest that you may be coming to Australia to work at home or if you do need them, have them on a USB or your laptop.

I'm sure that your friend means well and wants to help, but things have changed over the years, so it does pay to know immigration rules well so that you do not run foul of them.
I would therefore reiterate my earlier advice to speak to a migration agent - the initial consultation won't cost you anything for the most part but you'll come away with a better understanding of your visa options and chances of successfully getting a visa.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, I will do that. Would you just Google "australia immigration agent" and pick one at random or is there a better method?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

https://www.mara.gov.au/

Do be careful if going on a tourist visa. Like Maz said many people do it and are ok, but just as many get turned around at the airport and put back on a flight home with a 3yr ban from entering Australia. 
I was reading about a British couple who recently did this and got sent home as soon as they landed because they were not genuine tourists.! Once back she managed to find a job via job websites, lucky her. BUT when she applied for the visa it was rejected because she had a 3 yr ban and didnt realise. She managed to get round the ban because she would have been fulfilling the needs of Australia or an Australian. But her partner who wasnt going to be the one working couldnt get round it. So they're now sitting their ban out in the UK because she wasnt going to go without him!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't that be avoided by saying you're there for vacation when they ask?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol these guys at immigration are trained in physical & psychological profiling. There are traits & mannerisims of certain types of people. Tourists, drugs mules, refuges & those who would be likely to overstay etc. You can say what you want, if your appearance & manner doesn't fit the bill they have the right to stop, detain, question and if they want refuse you entry! 
Unless you are either very lucky or also trained in profiling to help you know what they are looking for so you can avoid 'doing' it you are at risk of being caught! 
Australia is big on this, much more so than the UK or the USA imo who manage to let in many more illegals and likely overstayers than they do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

expatrocks said:


> Can't that be avoided by saying you're there for vacation when they ask?


If only it were that simple! 



_shel said:


> Unless you are either very lucky or also trained in profiling to help you know what they are looking for so you can avoid 'doing' it you are at risk of being caught!


I very much doubt that any sort of training would help. My cousin is an immigration officer back home and he was turned around at the airport in the UK. I think for those who manage to sneak in, it's only luck that was on their side.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Just in case you are not already aware Aussie immigration rules are going to change 1 July 2012. It would become more of an invitation based programme which would mean that you would have to tell Oz that you want to migrate and then _wait_ for them to get back to you with a positive answer and then apply for the main visa.

I don't know if they would make it more difficult (only DIAC knows... not even GOD perhaps) for people to get a visa but to be safe, I would suggest, apply under the current immi structure.

So you have a few months to have your skills assessed and IELTS in case you get into SOL 1 and apply for the 175 visa. 

If you are assessed under SOL 2 then you would require a state sponsorship which would require an extra 8 weeks (avg) to get a state sponsorship and then apply for 176 visa.

I hope I didn't confuse you


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you guys are being incredibly helpful.



> Unless you are either very lucky or also trained in profiling to help you know what they are looking for so you can avoid 'doing' it you are at risk of being caught!


Well, I'm not sure what I would be caught doing. I won't overstay my visa under any circumstances, and I won't be working or looking for work. My plan was to stay as a tourist for 12 months and then stay longer if my 175 visa goes through. If the particulars of those visas don't allow that sort of thing, I could leave Australia after 12 months no matter what and then return on the 175 if possible. I don't mean to break any rules or try to get away with anything. I do mean to be a tourist while in Australia on the tourist visa.



> Just in case you are not already aware Aussie immigration rules are going to change 1 July 2012. It would become more of an invitation based programme which would mean that you would have to tell Oz that you want to migrate and then wait for them to get back to you with a positive answer and then apply for the main visa.
> 
> I don't know if they would make it more difficult (only DIAC knows... not even GOD perhaps) for people to get a visa but to be safe, I would suggest, apply under the current immi structure.


This is big. I really need to get started. Thank you for that info.



> So you have a few months to have your skills assessed and IELTS in case you get into SOL 1 and apply for the 175 visa.
> 
> If you are assessed under SOL 2 then you would require a state sponsorship which would require an extra 8 weeks (avg) to get a state sponsorship and then apply for 176 visa.


I haven't come across the SOL 1 / SOL 2 thing in my research. How does that work? Maybe if your skills are real nice you don't need state sponsorship, but you do if they aren't as nice? Or maybe there are two SOL lists with different occupations and you don't need state sponsorship if your occupation in on one list, but you do need state sponsorship if it's on the other list?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

expatrocks said:


> I haven't come across the SOL 1 / SOL 2 thing in my research. How does that work? Maybe if your skills are real nice you don't need state sponsorship, but you do if they aren't as nice? Or maybe there are two SOL lists with different occupations and you don't need state sponsorship if your occupation in on one list, but you do need state sponsorship if it's on the other list?


When you apply for skills assessment you would have to select, from the SOL list, the occupation that is closest to your current occupation. Preferably select one from the SOL 1.

Find more info here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

If the skills assessment agency gives you the SOL 1 code then well and good and you can apply 175 visa. They have the power to change the ANZSCO code and might give you one from SOL 2. In this case you will have to apply to some state for sponsorship.

ANZSCO from SOL 1 => 175 & 176
ANZSCO from SOL 2 => Only 176


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

No being a tourist is fine, many people do it whilst they wait out applications they have already submitted offshore. But many more come in the hope they will find an employer to sponsor them so they'll get their visa faster. Its that seeking employment thats not allowed. If thats not what you want to do your fine. 

Have a read of the stickys at the top of the thread and wade through the links so you can familiarise yourself with the migration process. 

thinking-emigrating.html

helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> When you apply for skills assessment you would have to select, from the SOL list, the occupation that is closest to your current occupation. Preferably select one from the SOL 1.
> 
> Find more info here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
> 
> ...


Clear as a bell, thank you.

I think I will apply for one of the 5 ICT occupations on the SOL 1 so I don't have to get state sponsorship. It sounds like they might change the occupation to one on the SOL 2 list in which case I'll have to get state sponsorship. Is there any advantage to applying for an occupation on the SOL 2 directly?

I'm trying to put together a timeline. How long does it take to find out whether or not I've gotten state sponsorship after I apply? If I apply to one state at a time and am rejected by each except the last one, how long would the whole process take? Can I apply to more than one state simultaneously to save time? My top picks would be NSW, QL, and WA I think.



> No being a tourist is fine, many people do it whilst they wait out applications they have already submitted offshore. But many more come in the hope they will find an employer to sponsor them so they'll get their visa faster. Its that seeking employment thats not allowed. If thats not what you want to do your fine.


No problem there.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I noticed the guidelines say:

"Reasons for Reviews
Change of nominated occupation ANZSCO Code - If you wish to change your ANZSCO Code you can apply for a review after your result letter has been forwarded to you."

So maybe I can't count on them to change my ANZSCO Code from one I nominate on the SOL 1 to something perhaps more appropriate on the SOL 2? Maybe I would be judged "unsuitable" for an occupation I nominate on the SOL 1 and it would be up to me to request a review with a different ANZSCO Code from the SOL 2. The problem with that is the July 1, 2012 deadline.

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July 2011 v4.0.pdf


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think one thing to note is that oftentimes, it is quite irrelevant what your intentions are when you arrive in Australia. If an immigration officer thinks that you are not a genuine tourist, he/she has the right to detain you under the Immigration Act and question you. At that point, you have to convince the immigration officer of your intentions, failing which you will be deported. I used the example of my cousin in my earlier post - he was a genuine tourist, he had no intention of overstaying in the Uk and would have left but the fact that immigration officer did not believe him, meant that he was turned around at the airport.

If you are intending to visit Australia as a tourist for 12 months, I would imagine that you would be subject to questions and would need to show that you have someone who is willing to meet your living expenses or that you have enough funds to support yourself for the duration of your stay. 12 months is a long time and if immigration feels that you do not have enough funds, they would be inclined to think that whilst you may not initially have any intention to work, circumstances might actually force you to work to be able to sustain yourself, which would be in breach of the conditions of your visa.

With regards to the 2 SOL list, SOL 1 identifies skills that are needed nationally and SOL 2 tends to be more specific to the individual states. Oftentimes, you will find that whilst nationally, overall there is no demand for a particular occupation, a particular state may be in need of people with that particular skills. For e.g mining engineers are in demand in WA to support the mining boom but in NSW, a mining engineer is not necessarily needed.

ACS has the right to assess you occupation as being different to what you have nominated. Bear in mind that not all states sponsor all the ICT occupations, so you would need to look at the website of the states where you would want to live and verify that your occupation is on their list. You can ask for a review if you are not happy with the code you are assessed against but each review delays your application even more and unfortunately, it's not as easy as just picking an occupation just because it is on SOL 1.

It will take anything from a few days to a few weeks to get a response if you apply for state sponsorship. ICT is one of those occupations where there is a high number of refusals of state sponsorship applications. There are so many ICT professionals moving to Australia that states really have their pick and you're effectively pitching your skills against all the other candidates, so only the most qualified and experienced candidates are typically accepted.

Most states will ask you whether you have applied for sponsorship from other states. They effectively do not want migrants to apply for state sponsorship everywhere and block up those places. They want to be sure that you genuinely want to live and work in that state.

Best of luck with your application. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Maz25.



> If you are intending to visit Australia as a tourist for 12 months, I would imagine that you would be subject to questions and would need to show that you have someone who is willing to meet your living expenses or that you have enough funds to support yourself for the duration of your stay. 12 months is a long time and if immigration feels that you do not have enough funds, they would be inclined to think that whilst you may not initially have any intention to work, circumstances might actually force you to work to be able to sustain yourself, which would be in breach of the conditions of your visa.


I guess I should bring copies of bank statements? I hadn't planned on that but I could do so if it's possible they'll be required.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup take a copy of your bank statement, if you have a cerdit card take a statement that shows the limit. If you have someome who will give you funds at short notice if needed have their no to hand all helps


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I have notarized copies of my current passport but it expires in less than 6 months so I need to renew it. Could that cause a problem? After renewal I'll have a different passport than the one in the copies plus I'll be without a passport while my skills assessment is being processed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Surely the skills assessment only requires a certified copy? 
As for passport renewal no problem. Apply when you do with the passport you have. When you get your new one update diac with a certified copy of the new one. They ask for details of old passports in the application so it's all linked.


----------



## SteveOdem (Jan 23, 2012)

Not all countries, agencies, businesses and individuals will accept notarized passports. 

Per the Hague Convention on Apostiled Documents, they may require the passport be apostiled (PITA). For example, I had my US passport apostiled by the Australian consulate in Chicago.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope that isn't necessary. I'm planning on sending the notarized passport photocopies in and hoping for the best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

SteveOdem said:


> Not all countries, agencies, businesses and individuals will accept notarized passports.
> 
> Per the Hague Convention on Apostiled Documents, they may require the passport be apostiled (PITA). For example, I had my US passport apostiled by the Australian consulate in Chicago.


 Wat on earth are you waffling about? When was that? Australia has required certified copies for migration and skills assessment for many years now.


----------



## SteveOdem (Jan 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> Wat on earth are you waffling about? When was that? Australia has required certified copies for migration and skills assessment for many years now.


The Australian Tax Office required it for what I do.

IRS also requires it for some of what I do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

And the poster is applying for Australian migration not to be an accountant in either the US or Australia so its not relevant to the conversation & only confuses migrants in an already confusing and complicated system!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm nominating an occupation from the SOL 1. If I'm not approved for that occupation, there is an occupation from the SOL 2 which I'm more confident in and which is in the sponsorship list for NSW. Should I submit an application for state sponsorship now to save time in case I need to re-apply with an occupation from the SOL 2?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you need a skills assessment to apply for SS? If so you can't apply until you get a positive assessment! So just apply for your assessment under whichever occupation you feel most confident in passing.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> Do you need a skills assessment to apply for SS?


How can I find out?

The ACS application allows me to upload passport, birth certificate, biography, and CV. I'm OK if I only upload a scan of my passport? I'll be mailing in a certified copy of the passport as well.

I'm not sure if I should enter my physical residential address or my permanent mailing address. We'll be moving in less than 2 months so I'd like to enter my permanent mailing address, but they ask for the residential address.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

There should be space for other info, put your mailing address there along with comment on when you're leaving residential address. 

You should only need to upload anyone a colour copy of your passport. You won't need to mail it too unless they specifically ask you to.
States will probably need a skills assessment otherwise you could be claiming to be something you're not! I could claim to be a doctor lol Look on the state migration plan for where you want to apply. It'll tell you the documents required.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks and just to be clear, I don't need to upload or mail my birth certificate, biography, or CV? What's a CV?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

CV - resume, we use CV in the UK, don't know why they use that as ozzies call it a resume too! 

You will probably need to upload them, colour scans. But you won't need to mail them unless you are not applying online & are doing a paper application. Very rarely they may ask for you to mail them for verification, but they will contact you if they need you to do that. 

You want to go to NSW? Have you looked on their site for the required documents? 
Same with ACS, they should have a list of required documents. Make sure you sned them by the method asked or they'll fail you because they can't verify your claims!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

> You will probably need to upload them, colour scans.


What should go in my biography? I don't actually have a resume. I'm applying for RPL pertaining to my own business.



> You want to go to NSW? Have you looked on their site for the required documents?


I read that the only required document for Australia besides the evidence of RPL is a certified copy of the passport. Are there separate required documents for NSW? What if I don't need SS?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Then write a resume if they ask for one. Yes you may be working for yourself but you will still have achievements and have you ever worked for anyone at any point as you need to cover leaving education until now!

If you don't need to apply for SS then don't worry about it. Just get your skills assessed and apply for your visa. But you still need to provide everything both ACS & DIAC ask for, in the manner they ask for it, for both of those processes or you could be rejected! 

When you apply for your visa you need to provide your skills assessment that matches the nominated occupation but that is far from all you provide!

You need to prove your employment importantly recent full time employment even if self employed. You can not just say I run my own business doing the nominated occupation full time. You have to prove it!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

If I apply for a 175 or 176 visa, am I applying as if I will seek employment in my nominated occupation? If that is the case, I wonder if my history of working on nothing besides my business for the past 10 years would be a problem. Is it a problem if it looks like I will continue to work only on my business and not seek employment in my nominated occupation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

It wont be a problem so long as you can evidence paid, full time (20hrs + per week to DIAC) employment in your field. you must have 12 months in the last 24. 

You evidence this with tax returns showing income & tax paid, pay slips if you pay yourself a wage, invoices and orders, references or reccomendations from clients, bank statements to show income. 

You dont have to seek work in your nominated occupation but you are applying as a skilled person in that nominated occupation and you have to prove it by a skills assessment and proof you can actually do the job as well as being qualified in it by having recent work experience. 

Australia has a shortage of workers in your occupation and they hope you will work in it to fill the shortage. So yes you are applying as if you will get a job in that field once in Australia. But you dont have to and what you do once you have the visa is up to you. Drive taxis if you want! 

But they would be happy if you were working on your own buisness anyway, it's all taxes paid to them, income for Australia!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Now I'm really worried about the "flagged occupations" being discussed in another thread. It sounds like if my nominated occupation is removed from the SOL while my application is being processed, I could be dropped to a PR5 and the delay could be 5 years or more.

I haven't submitted my skills assessment yet and I'm considering switching to an occupation on the SOL 2 which has state sponsorship in NSW.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Go for whichever one is more likely to get you the visa! In your case sounds like you might need sponsorship. But you wont be able to apply for sponsorship until you have your skills assessment and their is always the risk that NSW will remove it anyway before then. NSW is one of the fastest changing because so many migrants choose to go there!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

This makes it sound like I would be required to work for an Australian company in my nominated occupation:

"Under the Skilled Sponsored visa you commit to live and work or study in NSW for the first two years of your time in Australia. If you are applying from offshore, you should advise NSW of your contact details on arrival and let us know your success in finding a suitable employment."

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Am I reading that right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope you're wrong. Its just a monitoring exercise. 

You do commit to living and working in NSW, but that is live where you want in NSW and working as what you want, in your own business if you want just in NSW. They may send you questionaires that you are expected to fill in and send back.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot _shel!


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I just noticed that NSW requires a bachelor degree for all of their state sponsorships. Do you think they make exceptions or is this a hard requirement?

How can I find out which occupations are eligable for sponsorship in the other states and what their particular requirements are?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea about NSW if the except skills assessment as equivilant it will be on their site.

Google state migration plan vic.gov.au for victoria etc etc


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

Be careful with NSW. Cost me $300 for nothing because they would not accept my ACS assessment. I do have a bachelors degree but with a minor in IT and 11 years experiance. ACS assessed it as being relevant for my field (Analyst Programmer), but NSW denied my application on the basis that it was not an ICT degree in full. Adelaide has however accepted me for SS.

Good luck


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

That could be a problem. My wife and I really want to live in NSW. Can I apply for skills assessment in a second ICT occupation from the SOL 1 which I would use for a 175 if NSW won't sponsor me for a 176?

If so, would the ACS allow me to use some of the work from my first skills assessment with my second skills assessment? Perhaps the same project reports reoriented toward the different occupation?


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

shonawilke, why did you need SS for Analyst Programmer? Isn't it on the SOL 1?


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

It is, but it is quicker to go the SS route and we want to be over by the end of the year so went the SS route.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Got it. How much faster does your visa process with SS?

Did ACS give you the full 8 years (I think) of work experience "credit"?


----------

